#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 關於  毛的畫法

## 柴田 雷

動物，都有毛吧？

尤其是狼，胸毛（何）又多又密，

但是我畫不出來那種軟綿綿的感覺＠＠"

就是毛很流暢的感覺。

畫出來都會怪怪的"

----------


## 熾祈

基本上個人認為雷樣的畫法有點僵硬，以下幾點必須注意一下。

首先必須注意的是毛的畫法。
毛有許多種畫法（或應該說是畫風），相信雷樣也看過不少了。
圖以下。


第二就是畫毛時，方向要往哪。
擅自拿了雷樣的圖來作疊層真不好意思，不過還是以範本來作解說。
雖然不知道雷樣畫的動作是什麼，所以熾祈就已轉頭來作說明了。
因為頭部扭轉的關係，因此臉部和頸部（連接肩膀的部分）的毛的方向會有所改變，參考箭頭。


第三就是一些因為特殊效果而產生的毛（方向等）。
比方說被風吹的時候好了，雖然說不同毛的畫法多少都會有所不同，
不過一樣的熾祈還是拿自己的畫法下去做說明，圖以下。


當然同樣的反方向亦是，因為時間關係所以沒辦法繼續畫了十分抱歉ˇ
多花點時間做觀察、練習，相信雷樣也可以有所進步的。
拙圖範例丟臉了，有問題可再提出。

----------


## 柴田 雷

嗯，感謝您的教學，目前正在學習中＠＠

----------


## 狼尾

熾祈大說的很對
大部分技巧都有說出來
以下

畫法不同會有不同的效果
畫第一種是比較省時
而且也可以表達出柔軟的感覺
第二
要花比較多時間
但時看起來很真實
不會有硬硬的感覺
這是我個人的看法
僅供參考

----------


## TYPHOON

毛這方面
除了觀察狼版上獸友們的作品外
也可以去DA查教學
DA常可以找到很專業的質感教學

----------


## 蒼心

這篇的毛說的好詳細阿(?)

也來練習看看~大概知道為甚麼以前畫都怪怪的了XD

----------

